# Lighting Recommendation for 40 gal breeder



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Good choice to go for pressurized co2 your plants will love it and you to!

Lighting is a pretty "hard" subject in this hobby.

Some good videos to learn about this.

*Basics*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKHwDfv6ETg&t=2s

*Advanced*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoOpizZrtOM&t=90s

The chihiros a series A901 (90 cm tank) is probably the best bang for the buck. Not sure about the spread in the worst case you might need 2 units. But the view is pretty "cold" / blue with a Kelvin of 8000. But it doesn't show colors of plants like real high quality brands (radion, halo, kessil). But it's a good LED to start with and you can always upgrade.
http://www.hinterfeld.com/chihiros-...m-fresh-water-led-lamp-12-65w-light-20-120cm/

Or a finnex unit
https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-FugeRay-Planted-Aquarium-Moonlights/dp/B00GH9HUQ0?th=1

Go for a lighting that is dimmable this will make your life easier. In terms of finding a balance to fight algae etc.


----------



## dhaval.sonawane1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thankyou for the suggestions Nigel!

I came across this on Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LFF0878/ref=crt_ewc_img_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=APGLUTFSIU1LH

Do you think 2 of these will provide enough lights for a high light carpeting plant for my 36x18x16 inch tank?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

dhaval.sonawane1 said:


> Thankyou for the suggestions Nigel!
> 
> I came across this on Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LFF0878/ref=crt_ewc_img_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=APGLUTFSIU1LH
> 
> Do you think 2 of these will provide enough lights for a high light carpeting plant for my 36x18x16 inch tank?


PAR is the "best" way to measure LED light units to see if you can grow the plants you desire.

I found some par data about the beamswork unit *(2 units)*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-fspec-dhl-6500k-par-lux-kelvin-pur-data.html

Unfortunately there is no data of the 36" version in that link.

The 48" version gives 51 par at a depth of 16". The 30" version gives 100 par at 13" so I guess you are fine. Maybe something like 75 par?

It all depends which carpet you wish to grow. HC cuba can do fine at even 30 par. Dwarf hair grass shoots better at higher par but still even possible with lower par. An easy carpet that requires less light you could choose for monte carlo or marsilea crenata. 

An idea what par is low/med/high light.
10-30: low light.
30-80: medium light.
80-120: high light

So yeah I guess you will be fine with two units. Make a plant list and look for the par that the plant needs.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CO2 can substitute for lower light levels..High lighting isn't a crucial need..
2 of these for a 40B is more than enough light.......
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LFF0878?tag=vs-powersports-convert-amazon-20


----------



## ate (Jul 25, 2013)

This is good to

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------

